# Health Papers When Crossing State Lines????



## pfraze (Feb 16, 2010)

I own mules and when I cross state lines I have to have a Coggins test and current health papers done. Just wondered what restrictions there were on travelling with goats? Does a goat have to be CAE negative to cross state lines? Thanks!


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Health Pape When Crossing State Lines????*

It depends on which state you are going to. State regulations vary, but most want a vetâ€™s health certificate and often a â€˜no scrapie in the herdâ€™ statement. Iâ€™ve not heard of a â€˜no CAEâ€™ requirement.

The NAPgA web site has some good info.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Some states have an exception for goats who are being brought in for recreational purposes. You can check with your state vet or just call your local vet and they will be able to find out if you need one. THere are no rules about CAE. Some states have requirements for brucellosis tests or TB in addition to the Scrapie rules.


----------

